# PLC S7 200 con modem GSM TC35i Terminal



## alloger (Ene 25, 2007)

Hola estoy realizando un proyecto con un PLC s7-200 desde el cual tengo que enviar y recibir mensajes sms a traves de un modem GPRS llamado TC35i Terminal. 
Necesito activar salidas en funcion de los mensajes recibidos y enviar mensajes en funcion de las entradas del PLC. Me gustaria saber como se configura el proyecto para el uso de este modem. 
Se que se usan los comandos AT, pero no tengo muy claro como se introducen en el modem desde el PLC. 
Estoy usando los bloques de comunicacines por el puerto 0, pero no logro hacerlo funcionar. 
Existen algun tipo de librerias o subrrutinas que faciliten este tipo de comunicacion. 
Un saludo y gracias


----------



## SPAINLOGO (Ene 25, 2007)

Estimado amigo:

Si tu aplicacion  no es demasiado complicada puedes emplear un SIEMENS LOGO con el modem GSM de INSYS para el LOGO!.

Bien sobre tu pregunta comentarte al respecto que los comandos AT ya estan implementados en el software de SIEMENS, has de programar el MODEM usando el puerto RS-232 para adaptarlo a lo que tu quieres.


----------



## alloger (Ene 29, 2007)

Gracias por la información pero me veo obligado a usar un S7 200 con una CPU 222 y un modem GSM de siemens TC35i Terminal.
Yo programo el PLC con el codigo necesario y luego conecto el modem con el PLC por el puerto 0 del PLC y el puerto RS232 del modem mediante un cable PPI/RS232.

Para la configuracion del modem a traves del PLC uso los bloques de comunicaciones RCV y XMT ya que con estos envio los datos necesarios para introducir el codigo PIN, el numero a marcar y el texto del sms.

Me gustaria saber si en vez de usar los comandos AT a traves de los bloques de comunicacion existen librerias que me faciliten la configuracion de este modem.

Por otro lado cuando acabe la aplicacion necesitare hacer un sistema SCADA en un principio con el Protool y mas adelante con WinCC. Como se comienza un proyecto de este tipo? Cuando tenga terminado el codigo tengo que insertar algun elemento dentro del microwin 32 y luego configurarlo o como va?

Un saludo y gracias


----------



## chorus (Sep 5, 2008)

Hola, yo quiero crear un control domotico con el plc logo, pues es muy comodo por su pantalllita lcd enla cual se pueden editar mensajes.....
Bueno la consulta es: ¿solo se puede ocupar el Insys gsm 4.1 para SIEMENS LOGO?,
o es posible ocupar un modem siemens con puerto rs-232.
Gracias


----------

